# OPV and PID mods



## solukas (Sep 13, 2014)

Dear all,

I have just bought a second-hand gaggia classic eventually and I have changed it to the Rancilio V2 steam wand and changed the gasket. I would like to do the following two-three mods later. It includes the OPV and PID. But I have some questions:

1. It seems not difficult to change the pressure to 9 or 10 bars inside the machine, but it seems that it is not that easy to fit the pressure gauge to the PF.

2. If I want to use 18g of coffee, do I need to use a 21g vst basket? (I do not know if the tamping can put 18g coffee into a 14g basket. Sorry for my silly questions.)

3. The auber PID Kit is a bit pricey and a bit over my budget. Is there a cheap cheap solution like that can help?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Digital-PID-Temperature-Dual-Controller-40A-SSR-K-Thermocouple-Probe-REX-C100-/291250662711?pt=UK_BOI_Industrial_Automation_Control_ET&hash=item43cfe46d37

Most people will agree that the auber PID Kit is better but if I can buy the individual part, I do not understand why it worths 10 times more expensive than its equivalent electronic parts. (My background is Electronic Engineering so I am ok with the small electronic parts.) As I do not really have an idea what is "included" in the Auber PID Kit so I do not know if I can "copy" the recipe to have a cheaper solution. Of course, the above meter looks huge and awful but I can easily find a one smaller in size.

Thanks very much for your help!!!

Kind regards,

Luke


----------



## MartynWheeler (May 11, 2014)

Opv mod is very easy, I have a gauge you can borrow - all you need is a vice to remove the spout (it's stuck down with thread lock). There's a thread already on the go with a waiting list for the gauge.


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello

as martyn says, the OPV mod is easy!

i can get 18.5g in my 18g vst and that probably as much as I would put in there, so no you don't need any bigger if dosing at 18g.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

But you won't get 18g in a 14g basket. You want your dose to be +/-1g from nominal size as a rule, maybe a bit more depending on grind etc.

I was lucky in that I bought a fully modded Classic with the top spec Auber already fitted. I can't really tell you anything about fitting it cos I didn't do it! Reading the blurb, it seems that the extra dosh is largely because Auber Instruments have spent a fair bit of time optimising the software algorithms and settings for the model the PID is designed for, as well as providing fitting and operating instructions and all the bits. But it's a lot more expensive and lots of people do go the SSR (?) route.


----------



## MartynWheeler (May 11, 2014)

What about a DIY solution using Arduino?


----------



## solukas (Sep 13, 2014)

Dear all,

Thanks for all your input!!! Martyn, I will go to the other thread to queue up there. Thanks very much for your kindness. I know how to program Arduino but what I need may be some tutorials to understand the hardware part of the machine. Have you all heard any tutorials about that?

Many thanks again!!!

Luke


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

JimBean and I have recently undertaken PID DIY for Brew and Steam. It will cost around £30-40 and if you want to add a RTD sensor instead of the thermocouple in the kit it's another £25 extra. If you need any help just give us a shout.

Towards the end of the thread in thelink below is a quick document I pulled together to help with the wiring. I'll update it when I get some time to include what components you'll need.

http://www.gaggiausersgroup.com/index.php/topic,707.0.html

I didn't go down the Arduino route personally do to lack of information at the time but was looking at something like this:

http://www.ospid.com/blog/back-in-stock-ospid-kit/

HTH


----------



## slavo (Jan 16, 2019)

@majnu

Hi,

could you help me with this? But I have PID Sestos!

Slavo


----------

